# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Khám phá 'thiên hạ đệ nhất kì quan' Trung Quốc - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

*Nơi đây còn là khu sinh sống của loài vượn cáo Sifaka dễ thương lắm.*


Khi nói tới rừng chúng ta thường nghĩ tới một hệ động thực vật phong phú, tuy nhiên, tại Trung có một khu rừng chỉ gồm phần lớn là những khối đá vôi. Khu rừng này có tên Thạch Lâm, thuộc tỉnh Vân Nam, cách Côn Minh 85km về phía đông nam. Đây là một trong những thắng cảnh nổi tiếng, được mệnh danh là thiên hạ đệ nhất kỳ quan của Trung Quốc.


Thạch Lâm từng là một vùng biển nông cách đây 270 triệu năm. Tuy nhiên, quá trình biến động của vỏ trái đất khiến mực nước biển giảm, những tảng đá vôi khổng lồ xuất hiện.


Trong thời kỳ này, các tầng đá dần dần bị bào mòn do sự lắng đọng và tiếp xúc với gió và dòng nước chảy tạo nên những rặng núi đá vôi hình dạng kỳ lạ và đặc sắc như hiện nay. Nó cũng lý giải cho sự tồn tại của dòng sông ngầm, hồ đá vôi, rừng đá vôi ngầm và những thắng cảnh kì vĩ khác nơi đây.




Sự độc đáo của Thạch Lâm chính là những những tháp đá, cột đá, nhũ đá cho đến những tảng đá khổng lồ cao tới 30m được thiên nhiên sắp xếp thành những hình thù độc đáo như những thân cây hay các con thú, tạo nên một cánh rừng độc nhất vô nhị trên thế giới.


Thú vị hơn, ngày nay khu rừng còn là nơi sinh sống của loài vượn cáo Sifaka, vốn chỉ sống trên đảo Madagascar.


Quần thể này đá này trải dài trên diện tích khoảng 350 km2. Sâu trong rừng đá, hàng chục hồ nước lớn nhỏ giống như chiếc gương sáng phản chiếu những dãy núi và ngọn núi chông chênh. Nhiệt độ trung bình ở rừng đá Thạch Lâm vào khoảng 16 độ C.


Có rất nhiều câu chuyện tình yêu thú vị về khu rừng tuyệt đẹp này. Có truyền thuyết kể rằng, rừng đá là nơi sinh của Ashima, một cô gái dân tộc Di xinh đẹp bị ngăn cấm kết hôn với người cô yêu. Vì thế, cô đã biến bản thân mình và khu rừng thành đá.


Ngoài ra, một truyền thuyết khác cho rằng rừng đá gắn liền với câu chuyện tình yêu giữa nàng Asham, con gái của một nông nô nghèo và Ahei, một chàng trai trẻ khỏe, làm thuê cho chúa đất Azhi. Ahei là con nuôi của bố mẹ Asham.


Hai người lớn lên cùng nhau, dần yêu nhau và đi đến kết hôn. Họ sẽ sống hạnh phúc nếu như Azhi, người say đắm vẻ đẹp của Asham, không bắt cóc cô. Ahei vì giải cứu cho vợ đã giết chết Azhi. Sau đó để tránh bị sát hại, hai người đã chốn vào rừng đá và sinh sống tại đây. Họ đã sinh được 5 người con trai và con gái - tổ tiên của người Sani hiện nay, nhóm dân tộc thiểu số, đội khăn trên đầu và lưng đeo chiếc giỏ tre.


Năm 2007, Unesco đã đưa Thạch Lâm vào danh sách những di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới.


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## Amp21

Đúng là tuyệt tác của thiên nhiên
TQ nhiều nơi đẹp quá

----------


## lunas2

woa đẹp thía

----------


## saohoa

Nhìn hoành thật
cheo leo hùng vĩ mà cũng rất trữ tình

----------


## Hunterist

sao mà đẹp thế ko bit.máy chú vượn dễ thương wa

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Tuyệt tác thiên nhiên  :cuoi1: 
Nhìn từ trên cao mê quá

----------


## jhonnyboy

hay thật cây mọc trong vách  :love struck:

----------

